# JuiceDefender Multiplier



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm running stock-deodexed 4.5.605 on a Droid X right now. I have JD to disable 3G & Wifi at all times unless I open certain apps Like tapatalk but as soon as I exit that app or turn off the screen 3G&Wifi get shut off. My multiplier is x1.80. Is this good? Anyone got a better multiplier?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't have a problem with battery drain or high usuage

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I got rid of JD after the jump from 2.1 - 2.2. Also, using stuff like supercharger script, freezing not needed applications in TB and tasker(once I get better at it) are all I really need.


----------

